# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Θόρυβος στη γραμμή

## Chris

Έχω μία PSTN γραμμή και τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες έχει παρουσιαστεί θόρυβος οπότε δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο internet με παραπάνω από 38Κ..  :Sad: 

Ξέρει κανείς πώς γίνεται να διορθωθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα; Αν βάλω ADSL πάνω σε αυτή τη γραμμή θα έχει πρόβλημα;

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## enwsitis21

> Έχω μία PSTN γραμμή και τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες έχει παρουσιαστεί θόρυβος οπότε δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο internet με παραπάνω από 38Κ.. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς πώς γίνεται να διορθωθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα; Αν βάλω ADSL πάνω σε αυτή τη γραμμή θα έχει πρόβλημα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Κάλεσε 121 και τα 3 πρώτα ψηφία της τηλεφωνικής σου γραμμής εάν είσαι από Αθήνα, διαφορετικά απλά κάλεσε 121 και ζήτησε έλεγχο ποιότητας γραμμής, αν σου πούνε δικαιολογίες κάνε γραπτή αίτηση στο τοπικό ΟΤΕ για έλεγχο γραμμής.

----------

